# Opinions on rifle for a woman



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

My wife used a Marlin 336C with
a Redfield 3x9x50 She bagged
many deer over 47 yrs at 50/ 100
yards Winchester 140 gr silver tip
or 160 gr copper lead tip bonded.
Annie Oakley I called her.She also
used a Remington 20 ga 3in left
handed vent rb Light.


----------

